# Lots of Bumps/Bubbles in Poly Finish



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

I am down to the final step of finishing a hard maple table. I posted here about an issue I had with the original stain being blotchy. I sanded down to nearly bare wood and washed repeatedly with acetone to remove the binder from the original stain. I stained it with a solvent-based stain (one that just lies on the surface of the wood basically, and the stain took. Since the stain would have brushed off had I brushed on Minwax water-based polycrylic, I sprayed on two thin coats of the aerosol version of the same water-based polycrylic. This indicated that if you did not recoat within 90 minutes, then you had to let it dry for at least 72 hours. Unfortunately, I only waited 48 hours before sanding and brushing on the Minwax water-based polycrylic. I noticed some small bubbles in this coat, contacted Minwax, and they said to wait another 24 hours before sanding and trying another coat. Every coat since has had lots of bumps/bubbles in it (see photo below)! I have now sanded and recoated twice and the same result. Any ideas of how I can get a nice bump-free/bubble-free final coat?

I am using the same polycrylic, brush type, and application technique I have used on a dozen tables that came out like glass! Help! God bless.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Generally bubbles and blisters are caused by the finish being too thick or laying it on too heavy or having the gun too close to the work or a combination of. The finish should land half dried in a thin uniform coat.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

How long did you wait to apply the first coat of poly after you applied the stain? If the stain wasn't fully dry any solvents left would try to evaporate through the poly, leaving bubbles. Same with the acetone


----------

